
Supreme Court Ruling Means Immigrants Could Continue to Be Detained Indefinitely - dsr12
https://www.npr.org/2018/02/27/589096901/supreme-court-ruling-means-immigrants-can-continue-to-be-detained-indefinitely
======
chapill
For this to be a problem, you first have to commit a crime. Simple fix: don't
commit crimes.

